# So many egg patches



## DianeA7X (Feb 13, 2014)

OK i'm not exactly sure but maybe 4-6 patches. I currently have 2 snails in a 1/2 gallon betta view tank. I took them out of the 20g tank just in case. But i'm probably gonna go ahead and get read of those egg patches cause I do gotta clean it. Hmm maybe I should use this lil storage (really small but bigger than the 1/2G) where i currently have my nail polish in and put them in there.


----------



## DianeA7X (Feb 13, 2014)

OK I lied, I just counted and there's like 8-10 of them.


----------

